# Best way to retirement



## Goldfinger (Sep 6, 2011)

The growth industry in Canada starting in 1990 with the dawn of Globalization where Mulroney and Bush Sr got together to destroy North America-the beginning of the 34-51 year plan to make China and India prosperous only to destroy them and bring them to zero,- is cheat, lie steal and fraud.

Funny how conservative thinking under the guise of Christianity has destroyed America and Canada.....read Jesus and Abraham and Jesus in the Temple....KJV bible. It tells you who the devil is....and most people are licking their a**e*.

If you have been unionized you have been ok from 1990-2011. If not you have been retired, outsourced, NO wage increase in 21 years, All the immigrants from China, India, Sri lanka etc have taken your job...etc. The white guys running the show thinks this is all fine, but when his boy who is 14-18 now tries to get a job from one of this immigrant population..they aint going to hire him. The union are getting busted in time and they will all go...that is why the police and the like have been given more powers....pit white against white, etc.. ( I'm brown btw ). Fellow Canadian fighting fellow Cancuk pre 1990. Yes, its all set up beautifully.

America and Canada, primarily America has made China and India. Well one was the enemy for over 50 years..still is the enemy but we trade with them...hmm, and even take a lot of their immigrants who can't speak english. Geez, when I came in here in the early 1970's, all the white folk called me names, even though I was christian and now they are bending over backwards for all these people who couldn't give a rats *** for Canada???

Funny, all the White guys runnig the country and business are giving our jobs away to the enemey and even to people we called names in the early 1970's?? We even are taking jobs from 40-50 year old white people and give them to the ethnic immigrants. and outsourcing to countires whose people we called names back in the 1970's. The guy running the company who is outsourcing the jobs was probably the biggest name caller of them all.

Gloabalization...and ALL the sheep say Amen?

Globalization is the devils game to control the world and have 1 world currency with a captial in Jerusalem and Noahide laws ( its already in the USA ). Yes, first you boom then bust...then you give the solution...you have it all figured out....but the sheep don't get it.

You must read Jesus and Abraham and Jesus in the Temple...King James bible version.

So if no one is going to stop giving our jobs to China and India ( especially the White folk controlling the country hosing their own white folk...) then for your RETIREMENT if you cannot trade commodities or stocks, I suggest to learn to cheat the system, just like John Roth did at Nortel with his $200 million and then bankrupct Nortel.

It seems all the CEO's and their friends running public corporations do it.....now and then they catch some one here in TO..most of the time they are asleep or they party with the same people.

So the best way to get to a good retirment if YOU cannot trade commodities or stocks is to collect welfare, work for cash, get all the freebies from the governtment, grants etc. Learn how to hack, make fake money etc for doing it the right way will lead you to poverty all planned by your own government at the behest of the bankers.

I'm glad I can trade commodities. The truth hurts, but unless people wake up and smell the roses...they will keep getting thorns and then die in a thorn bush.

I recall in 1970's we were told we would be having so much FREE TIME come 1990' and 2000's. Yeah, most of us do...because we have no job, no prospects, tons of education and lots of debt.....etc. See the total opposite happened.

So the next time ANY POLITICIAN is around, ask him 5 questions: 1) When are you going to raise minimum wage to $25.00 an hour in Ontario ( NO jobs will be lost and if business close then they should not have been open in the first place...shuffling money from peter to paul is not running business ). $25.00 inflation adjusted from $3.25 in 1980 is about right for 31 years.

2) When are you going to stop globalization...its wrong, it destroys countries and borders...makes it ONE world village, which the devil wants

3) Why is it you politiicans have a 'wonderful' pension indexed to inflation. Why can't you have a "liveable" pension plan for all the working people

4) Keep the immigration flow primarily Christian with a 60-40 ration of Anglo to brown/black. Listen, I can't get a passport in a Muslim country from the Middle east even though I was born there for I am a Christian. Israel only takes Jews and everybody else is 2nd class. Why don't you go there and show off your cross..Christians are not welcome in any Muslim or Israel to live in with the same rights so why are we letting all these people into our countries.???

5) When are you going to get the $ One trillion that is in deferred tax owed by corporations to the government over the last 40-50 years?

When you gets these answers or these questions corrected then YOU WILL HAVE A GOOD RETIREMENT. IF NOT the Country is on its way to ruin..all set up by the banksters....and I'm not taking RBC or all the minnows. 

Yes, if you cannot trade...you are going broke...all the Canadians who grew up in the 60's, 70's and 80's...we have been deceived ever since 1990.

"The devil slithers........when will you/we kill it."


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder about the concept and hoopla about Globalization. We used to buy appliances made in Canada and US. They lasted a long time and if they ever did need fixing, there was a repair shop ready to do it and it was more cost effective to repair than throw it away and buy new. No so any more and where are the repair guys and their jobs. Gone. But we all like to buy the $100 Chinese microwave avaliable at Walmart and we don't bother to fix anything anymore. We can afford those things now but when the only jobs are at McDonalds, we won't be able to afford the $100 toys. 

Similarly take the Transcanada Keystone Pipeline to the US. The plan is to move raw bitumen from Canada to the US for processing. Same thing with the exisiting Alliance Pipeline - that one takes liquids rich gas and sends it to Chicago for processing. Those are equivalent to taking trees, branches, roots and sending it all to the US for processing. Why not a little protectionism here and keep the processing jobs in Canada to process our raw materials. Also - give your head a shake if you think these pipelines actually create jobs in the long term. It doesn't take too many people to run pipelines; it does take staff to operate a plant however - but those jobs will be in the US. 
If we keep this up we'll have no real jobs in Canada. I wonder who will then contribute to our pensions.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

GF.... why don't you tell us what you really think?


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

No country has escaped poverty without trading with the rest of the world.


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

So is this a political question rather than anything to do with retirement? We elect governments and have to live with the bad choices available.

Anyone who relies upon the government for their retirement is doomed to suffer. 

Learn from the past and start your kids & grand kids on the path to self-sufficiency.


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I agree - you have to plan to take care of yourself and not rely on big brother to take care of you. You can also count on being taxed heavily if you have saved for your retirement and are self sufficient because you were 'lucky' enough to have been able to do that and your new job will be to support those that weren't as 'lucky' as you.
Also - in my post above I wasn't saying I am against international trade - we just should also protect/appreciate our jobs at home and not necessarily buy the cheapest product around just because it is cheapest.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Not sure what the point of this thread is. There is no question to answer.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> Not sure what the point of this thread is. There is no question to answer.


It's a troll, haven't you noticed?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Why have the mods allowed fully 15 posts from such a troll? They appear to add no value to the forum.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

agree. This post was total junk.


----------



## JA2285 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hopefully someone puts a password on their wireless internet..


----------

